# France/Germany Christmas to New Year, what's open?



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi folks

Can anyone tell me what is open/closed from say boxing day to new years eve? I don't want to sit in the truck all day if everything is shut for 10 days.

Things like supermarkets, shops, museums, sights of interest.

Thinking of having Christmas day away [10 days really].

Are there any christmas/new year festivities etc I should not miss?

PS Either France or Germany... haven't made my mind up yet.

tia

w


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

...so no one been to either over Christmas?


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi mate;

We're off to Germany for Christmas and New year.

Hoping to get to the Berlin Christmas market which is on until Dec 31st.

Shouldn't be any problems with supermarkets and fuel stations between xmas & new year in Germany.

Not sure about France though.

Pete


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

...so no one been to either over Christmas?


----------



## firewood (Mar 17, 2009)

sorry wish i could help but we have never been there over xmas .this year we are going to the isle of skye .well if my heating is fixed


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Hi,
We are heading out to Nurnberg for the 22nd - staying on campsite on edge of town - to take in the Christmas market. Will be staying over until the 27th then popping down to Salzburg for a few days (Panorama Camping, overlooking the city, is open until the 3rd Jan).

Christmas market in Nurnberg finishes night of 24th. Many New Year celebrations in Salzburg....

Very cold though - watch out!!!!

regards
Carl & Flo


----------



## bess91 (Feb 8, 2006)

*Obernai France*

Hi

We're going to Obernai in Alsace 24th until 2nd.

Have had good reports for the campsite and the town has Christmas markets.

Strasbourg reachable by train.

Maxine


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Christmas and New Year*

Hello Wilse,

We have been to Norway, France and Spain for Christmas and new year trips.

Most places will be open up until Christmas Day, usualy without the mad dash. Indeed, when we were in Salobrena (Motril) in Spain, the Alcampo (Spanish Auchan) was open until 8pm on 24th December.

Spain tend to celebrate three Kings and buy gifts for new year.

As for France, well any major town should be Open after Boxing day.

Germany, I am told the Rhine is nice at Christmas. We spent part of our Honeymoon in Rudesheim along the Rhine. Lovely place.

This year we are at home with the Family until Boxing day and then off down to French Pyrenees: Pau, Lourdes, Andorra. Then maybe down to Salobrena for some milder weather and possibly Sierra Nevada for some more Skiing.

Where in France were you thinking of?
How long do you have?

Did you see my post for north Eastern France?

Trev


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks folks


Not sure where were are going yet... thinking of North Eastern France, possibly popping over the border to Germany, trip around 10/11 days.

w


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*France*



wilse said:


> Thanks folks
> 
> Not sure where were are going yet... thinking of North Eastern France, possibly popping over the border to Germany, trip around 10/11 days.
> 
> w


Good Idea!


----------



## 96783 (Nov 23, 2005)

Germany shuts down at 2pm on Christmas Eve and reopens on the morning of 27th. That includes all shops, pubs and restaurants. Hotels, obviously, work through. New Year's Eve at midnight is the big firework display time - nobody goes to bed before about 2am. Puts 5th November in the shade


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

20 best Christmas Markets for those who feel so inclined.

http://tinyurl.com/yztlg9m

Ray.


----------

